# Waypoint de-duplicator - Crossposted



## BrntPhish (May 31, 2017)

THIS IS CROSS POSTED IN 'GENERAL DISCUSSION" AS WELL:
but it looked like there was more traffic here.

So I have started making an application that will allow you to de duplicate waypoints from your gpx and kml files..... seems as easy as exporting ALL your spots into one file (gpx or kml) .. running software and selecting how close you consider a duplicate. It will then present you with a list to select which to keep... or automatically select the one with the most precise coordinates and merge any details together. 

Then the app should spit back out a kml or gpxfile to reimport without duplicates.

Is there a need for this??

Sample Image showing SOME debugging output


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Very cool. 

I'm in the process of sorting out the tons of GPS coords I've amassed through various sources (mostly public stuff) and I'm currently using Andren SeaMarks. It's PC based so I have to run it through CrossOver on my Mac. 

If you're interested in sharing your program I'd love to try it.

Good stuff.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

my new Lowrance HDS 9 Live has a feature that can eliminate duplicate wayport names.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I would use it


----------



## KingSnake (Oct 8, 2013)

Cool! Close to gpsbable. I really like the ability to choose the one I want to keep when they are within 20ft or so. gpsbable just picks one. Sometimes the one that isn't properly named.


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm interested!


----------

